# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Γεια σας

## XRTSS

Καλως σας βρηκα και εγω με τη σειρα μου, ονομαζομαι Χρηστος 29 ετων απο Σεπολια και ενδιαφερομαι για τα καναρινια. 
συγχαρητηρια για την πολυ καλη δουλεια που εχετε κανει εδω μεσα και τα τοσα χρησιμα πραματα για να μαθαινουμε εμεις οι νεοτεροι στο σπορ.   :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλώς ήρθες Χρήστο!!  :Happy:

----------


## παραλιας

Καλώς ήρθες  Χρήστο!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλώς όρισες!

----------


## Gardelius

Καλημέρα Χρήστο και καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα.

Βοηθός περιήγησης στο GreekBirdClub.com θα σε βοηθήσει να κατανοήσεις καλύτερα το forum.

Σου παραθέτω και μερικά χρήσιμα άρθρα : 


(1) Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια
(2) Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης
(3) Οι σπόροι στη διατροφή του καναρινιού
(4) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού
(5) Μπάνιο και υγιεινή στα καναρίνια
(6) Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής
(7) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(8) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(9) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(10) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(11) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(12) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(13) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(14) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(15) Περιποίηση - Κοπή νυχιών καναρινιού
(16) Πήρα ένα καναρίνι τι να κάνω; Συμβουλές για σωστή διαχείριση καναρινιού.

Καλή διαμονή εύχομαι.

----------


## thanos52

Καλώς ήρθες!!

----------


## blackmailer

Καλημέρα Χρήστο, καλώς ήρθες!!! καλή διαμονή

----------


## jk21

καλως ηρθες Χρηστο στην παρεα !

----------


## mparoyfas

Χρηστο καλως ηρθες αν και με ασχημη κατάληξη του φτερωτού σου φιλου αν ομως ακομη εχεις διάθεση και θελεις να ασχοληθείς πραγματικά εδω ειναι το κατάλληλο μερος διάβασε μαθε και αν θέλεις εδω είμαι *4 καναρινάκια φετινά γεννημένα 1 Μαιου 2014*ολα τα μελη ηταν οπως διαπίστωσες και ειναι πρόθυμα να σε βοηθήσουν!

----------


## XRTSS

Καλως σας βρηκα παιδια και ευχαριστω για την θερμη υποδοχη.

Μανο σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την προσφορα. ενδιαφερομαι πραγματικα και για τα τεσσερα που εχεις. δεν μπορω να απαντησω στο ποστ εκει του ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ λογω του οτι ειναι νεος ακομα με λιγα ποστ στην παρεα. συντομα θα ξεκλειδωσουν ολα.

Ειχα απο μικρος καναρινια και μεγαλωσα με αυτα αλλα δεν ειχα τις "εγκυρες πληροφοριες" που λεμε. τωρα πια ξερω που να απευθυνθω για πληροφοριες και βοηθειες, στην ομορφη παρεα μας εδω.  :winky: 

Εχω εναν γιο 10μηνων και εχει τρελαθει με τα καναρινια. παει στο κλουβι (τα ειχα και εχω ακομα την θυληκια σε μεγαλη ζευγαρωστρα),τα εδειχνε, φωναζε και ξεκαρδιζοταν στα γελια. 
τωρα παει στο κλουβι στην πλευρα που ηταν ο αρσενικος, το δειχνει και με κοιταει. αστα...

********************************************* τα πετσοπ ποια δεν τα εμπιστευομαι. ολο απο κει αγοραζα και δεν ειδα προκοπη. τα εχουν και σε αθλιες συνθηκες.

**************************************************
θελω να μαθω στον γιο μου απο τωρα να τα αγαπαει και να τα φροντιζει.


εχω και πολλες ιστοριες να σας διηγηθω για παλαιοτερα καναρινια μου παιδια...εν καιρο θα τα πουμε ολα...
ευχαριστω και παλι για την υποδοχη!

----------


## Steliosan

Καλως ορισες Χρηστο και καλη διαμονη.

----------


## panos70

καλως ηρθες Χρηστο στην παρεα

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα Χρήστο. 

Μπορώ να σου χαρίσω εγώ ένα πουλάκι για να κάνει παρέα σε εσένα και το μικρό σου !!! 

Το μόνο που πρέπει να ξέρεις είναι ότι θα ήθελα να μαθαίνω "νέα" από το πουλάκι - 

γιατί στο παρελθόν (όχι πολύ μακρινό ... ) είχα δωρίσει αρκετά σε μέλη που μετά *"χάθηκαν" !!!*

----------


## gpapjohn

Καλωσόρισες Χρήστο!

----------


## johnakos32

Καλως ηρθες Χρηστο ! Καλη διαμονη!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς ήλθες Σπύρο στην παρέα μας ... καλή συνέχεια .

----------


## Αριστειδης

καλως ηρθες

----------


## stefos

Γεια χαρά και απο εμένα ! Καλη διαμονή!

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Καλως ορισες Χριστο στη παρεουλα μας!!!

----------


## thanos52

Καλώς ήρθες!!
(1)
*Βοηθός περιήγησης στο GreekBirdClub.com*(2)
*Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας*

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Θανο νομιζω πως ο jk ειπε να μην δινουμε εμεις οδηγιες αλλα η διαχειριση!!!

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## jk21

o jk ειπε να μην κανουμε παρατηρησεις σε αλλα μελη .Εσυ σε εκεινο το θεμα *Γεννήσαμε!*,ξαναειπες τα δικα σου ,ειπες τελικα οτι καταλαβες και τωρα κανεις παρατηρηση στο Θανο που αν χρειαζοτανε ,θα το καναμε εμεις ....

ελπιζω με την αντιστοιχη ποινη τελικα να το εμπεδωσεις

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Συγνωμη μαλλον λαθος καταλαβα!!!Οποτε μπορουμε να δινουμε θεματα οπως ο Θανος, γιατι ειχατε πει οτι ''η καλοπροαιρετη διαθεση καποιων μελων να βοηθησουν σε θεματα οτι θα εξαντλειται σε ειδοποιηση της ομαδας'' η λαθος καταλαβα;

----------


## jk21

αν και συνεχιζουμε το off topic ....

κανενας δεν ειπε οτι μονο η διαχειριση μπορει να παραπεμπει σε πληροφοριες που υπαρχουν εδω μεσα ή να βοηθα με τη  γνωμη του ενα μελος που χρειαζεται μια πληροφορια .Αν ηταν ε ετσι ,θα ρωτουσαν τα μελη και θα απαντουσε μονο η διαχειριση .Ουτε μπορουμε ,ουτε (κυριως ) θελουμε να γινεται κατι τετοιο και θελουμε τη συμμετοχικοτητα των μελων 

Αυτο που δεν θελουμε να γινεται ,ειναι οταν ενα μελος κινειται εκτος ή οριακα εκτος κανόνων ή και εντος αλλα καποιο αλλο μελος το εχει παρερμηνευσει ως εκτος ,να μην παρεμβαινουν εναντιον του αλλου μελους ,αλλα απλα να ειδοποιουν την ομαδα η οποια εχει στην ευθυνη της την τηρηση των κανονων  ! Νομιζω ειναι ξεκαθαρο ....

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη και 1000 συγνωμη για το off topic και για τα υπολοιπα.Τωρα καταλαβα δεν θα ξαναγινει!!!

----------


## ManosM

Καλώς ήρθες φίλε μου και καλή διαμονή.....

----------


## geon

Καλως ήρθες Χρήστο

----------


## s.a.k

Καλώς ήρθες

----------

